# im thinking of



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

im thinking about junking my 97 hb 4x4 cause i cant figure it out or could anyone help me if not its going to the crusher :balls:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i thought you had it figured out except for a high idle ??


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

the idle was surging and no one would tell me how to fix it and we finally fixed it but now we cant it the idle below 1100 i need it at 750 for smog and have tell tuesday to fix it or crush it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check to see if you can get a wavior ..

u may have to show cause and pay the regular testing amount ..but that will get u licensed..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i cant get anymore i have already done 4 and cant do any more. could it be timing like a tooth off?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

take a look at the thermo element, its on the back side of the tb, see if its extended.. might try a search (pt# 16391-12G00) to pull up a pic


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

we messed with all that and know were thinking its timing


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

and i couldnt find anything on the thermo element no pictures and no auto stores here can get me a Manuel for my truck


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.********.com/FSM/hardbody/1997_D21_Truck/

insert "n i c o c l u b" without the spaces


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

what is that going to help me with???


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

you said you needed a manual...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

it was just a thing to another forum


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

weird, it should go to a directory of .pdf files of the service manual.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya.. im really thinking of junking it know


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> ya.. im really thinking of junking it know


the link that Zack provided does work, what you should see are PDF files for your truck. Each PDF is for a certain part or component of the vehicle, for example you might see EL.PDF, that's for "electrical" or EC.PDF for "engine control". It might help you............


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

it dosent work on my computer


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

Download adobe reader- PDF open, create & edit files in pdf format, its free and it will allow you to read pdf documents without acrobat.

Next, if you really just want to junk the truck and any sale in CA would result in someone having the same problem with emissions testing, I suggest listing it on Ebay before taking it to the wrecker. List the problem you are having, chances are it will sell out of state, you will make more money, and the truck won't be destroyed.

Plenty of guys like myself (although ive got mine already) are in the rust belt and are always looking for california trucks, depending on how rusted it is. It would sell even without an engine for sure if the body is OK.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well my truck is in good shape but for the idle


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok well i dont see nothing there that looks like it will help me with my problem


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well as soon as i fix my truck im trading it in for a bigger truck so all the help i can get please


----------



## azrocket (Dec 10, 2009)

Have you checked this link?

http://www.nissanforums.com/truck-suv/46557-92-nissan-pickup-idle-problem.html


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

that doesnt help me a all. i replaced every sensor and thing on my engine and i only get coeds when i unplug stuff were still thinking its timing


----------

